# Local Ponds



## bgunz7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone knew of any good ponds to fish around Cincinnati. Looking for something simple. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

your best bet for finding good fishing ponds here in southwest ohio is to make friends with those who fish, and those who know people in the area who fish. honestly, people on these forums are not going to give away their best pond locations because the pickin's are really slim here, and if they did, 100+ fishermen would storm it and fish it dry before the sun comes up tomorrow. i know you don't want to hear that (and neither did i when i moved here 6 years ago), because that takes time, and we all want to fish NOW! 

if you are just looking for a place to fish casually and don't mind catching little to nothing, check out some of the lakes and ponds in the metro parks. 

another good thing to try is to get on google earth or google maps and find bodies of water that may not be visible from the roads/trails and try to access them that way. just be mindful and respectful of private property.

i've had occasional success at the little "fountain ponds" that are usually in condo or apartment (and sometimes house) neighborhoods. the usual suspects can be caught there - bass, carp, catfish. but usually even those spots are over-fished.

but going back to what i originally said, the best fishing you're going to find as far as ponds go in this area will be through networking. try to ask your friends, family, coworkers, whomever if they know of any good ponds or know of anyone who owns one who would be willing to let you fish on them (catch and release, of course). and don't forget to invite the people you ask, too...they may want to go! good luck.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

don't know where you live, but there are 2 ponds in wesct chester by the fire dept across from a giant hill. Its off the Union center exit. Cant think of the name of the street its on but google earth it, its west of 75. Fish the pond most west of the highway. It actually holds some good bass. i think its cnr only and mid summer its damn near impossible to catch anything. 

where do you live might have something closer


----------



## bgunz7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hyde park/ oakley area


----------



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

the two lakes in West Chester are called Beckett Park. They did have some nice bass in them, I caught 1 a few years ago that was close to 4lbs. It is a catch and release only park, and we all know some people don't abide, so the fishing has slowed in the past couple of years. They are going to start improving the lakes later this year, digging them deeper, cleaning up the banks, and better access, we'll see!!


----------



## Bluering (Dec 1, 2008)

bgunz7 said:


> Hyde park/ oakley area


There is a nice pond right up the road from you near Lunken airport at Armlighter Park: URL="http://hamiltoncountyparks.org/parks/armlederpark.htm"]http://hamiltoncountyparks.org/parks/armlederpark.htm[/URL]

Go to the website, and open the PDF Map. The pond is not on the map but if it were, it would be right at the top past the soccer fields. Let me know if you want to meet up there some time. There are some nice White Crappies, LM Bass, Bullhead Catfish and Common Carp that come in from the river when it floods. I caught 2 Crappies around 12-14" on a fly rod last night at 7pm on the way home from work.


----------



## bgunz7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Bluering (Dec 1, 2008)

My 1 year old had a blast catching a few crappies last Saturday there. He has a really interesting(probably dangerous!) method of jerking the pole back and forth but it actually worked pretty well.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/watermark.php?file=49182


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

is it cause the lake is over run by moss or just that the fish have pushed to the deepest spots which are close to impossible to cast to? I've been out there and right now the moss is pretty darn thick. Just wondering what you mean impossible.

Cheers!



longhaulpointer said:


> don't know where you live, but there are 2 ponds in wesct chester by the fire dept across from a giant hill. Its off the Union center exit. Cant think of the name of the street its on but google earth it, its west of 75. Fish the pond most west of the highway. It actually holds some good bass. i think its cnr only and mid summer its damn near impossible to catch anything.
> 
> where do you live might have something closer


----------



## Armondale (Apr 12, 2010)

longhaulpointer said:


> don't know where you live, but there are 2 ponds in wesct chester by the fire dept across from a giant hill. Its off the Union center exit. Cant think of the name of the street its on but google earth it, its west of 75. Fish the pond most west of the highway. It actually holds some good bass. i think its cnr only and mid summer its damn near impossible to catch anything.
> 
> where do you live might have something closer


What do you mean when you say cnr? The middle pond is 90% covered with aome vegetation. Another poster here recommended to not fish the farthest pond from #75.....Ive been to this location (Beckett Park) 2x and this past week sighted bass near the shore......I thought nesting would be a few weeks away but this weather may be out of whack.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Armondale said:


> What do you mean when you say cnr? The middle pond is 90% covered with aome vegetation. Another poster here recommended to not fish the farthest pond from #75.....Ive been to this location (Beckett Park) 2x and this past week sighted bass near the shore......I thought nesting would be a few weeks away but this weather may be out of whack.


CNR = Catch n' Release


----------



## Armondale (Apr 12, 2010)

got2fish said:


> the two lakes in West Chester are called Beckett Park. They did have some nice bass in them, I caught 1 a few years ago that was close to 4lbs. It is a catch and release only park, and we all know some people don't abide, so the fishing has slowed in the past couple of years. They are going to start improving the lakes later this year, digging them deeper, cleaning up the banks, and better access, we'll see!!


Finally got one there at Beckett Park....I caught close to a 1 pounder there sunday in the pm....I could see some bass chasing small bluegills in the middle pond, so I tied on a small crankbait and went to casting. My catch was in the top pond near a bank just reeling slowly.


----------

